# Southern Trad Hairstyle



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I feel like I've seen this hairstyle a lot, which is shaggy although neat with the front bangs pushed to one side. If anyone understands what I'm trying to say, do you know what this is called, slash have any large photos that I could bring to a barber?


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I had this but then I forgot to get my haircut. Now i look like a blonde Jesse Spencer (House MD). 

Here is a pict of one of my fav bands, King Wilke. I think what you are looking for is the fiddle players hair. He is all the way on the left. (pardon their sartorial sins)


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweetness said:


> I feel like I've seen this hairstyle a lot, which is shaggy although neat with the front bangs pushed to one side. If anyone understands what I'm trying to say, do you know what this is called, slash have any large photos that I could bring to a barber?


I am not sure if Tucker Carlson is a real Southerner, but his hairstyle reminds me of the Southern trad/fratty hairdo to which you are referring. He's the one person who I can think of in mainstream media/entertainment who cultivates this look. I am not a Southerner, but would wear my hair like this if I could (absent hair restoration surgery, however, it is not an option).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I know the style you're talking about and tried to find a photo but could not. I thought for sure Shep & Ian of VV would come thru for us, but such was not the case.

Brian


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I know what you're talking about. I've always called it a "southern flop" but I'm sure your barber probably won't know what that means.

I looked for an example and this is the best I could come up with...

(sorry for the small size)


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

https://imageshack.us
Maybe like this?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Yassuh, 
Suthun


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

This is the closest I've found:


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2004)

Jake Brigance and Oliver Platt's character in A Time To Kill had what I think of as southern trad cuts.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I only know this as a "frat cut" or "southern swoop." Couldn't you just ask for the hair on the side to be a little shorter than the top?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Take a look at Southern Proper's website at https://southernproper.com/hospitality.html. Plenty of examples of the "Southern" style haircut.

Also, to get this look, grow your hair longer on top and get your sides cut shorter. Let some hair hang down over your forehead. Hair should be naturally tousled, and not gelled or greased.

Cheers.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Cool Cal said:


> Couldn't you just ask for the hair on the side to be a little shorter than the top?


This is how I get mine cut, though I'm not sure if I was ever intentionally getting the Southern Swoop. I believe it also came to be known as Bama Bangs after the Hoover High School (in Alabama) was featured on that MTV show.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe it's called a "fratshag"

You should be able to find a few examples on the Southern Proper website. https://www.southernproper.com/index.html


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweetness said:


> I feel like I've seen this hairstyle a lot, which is shaggy although neat with the front bangs pushed to one side.


Bangs, what are bangs? Wait, is that the hair that hangs down over your forehead. Seems to me I used to have some of those but danged if that wasn't a long time ago.

Cruiser


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

There might be some inspirational pics on this thread (probably my favorite thread of all time). 4th pic down is certainly notable.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Sweetness said:


> This is the closest I've found:


Is this uniquely Southern? To me it looks like the coiff that was common among young white guys generally throughout much of the 60s and 70s, somewhere between the coming of the Great Society and the First Days of Disco. Certainly I saw a lot of this particular masculine 'do growing up outside DC during that era, and had a version myself back in those antediluvian days when I had hair. In fact, a lot more guys looked like this than ever had the extravagantly long locks now popularly associated with the "turn on, tune in, and drop out" era.

John Edwards still sports a variation, albeit a very expensively maintained one that's less in danger of actually flopping into his soulful trial-lawyer's eyes during a televised debate.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Is this uniquely Southern? To me it looks like the coiff that was common among young white guys generally throughout much of the 60s and 70s, somewhere between the coming of the Great Society and the First Days of Disco. Certainly I saw a lot of this particular masculine 'do growing up outside DC during that era, and had a version myself back in those antediluvian days when I had hair. In fact, a lot more guys looked like this than ever had the extravagantly long locks now popularly associated with the "turn on, tune in, and drop out" era.


I grew up in the South and this was the dominant look among white males at the time I graduated from high school in 1967. I happen to have some of my younger brother's yearbooks on hand and a quick check shows this still to have been the most common look in 1970; however, there was a distinct shift to much longer hair by looking at the 1972 yearbook. In my own case I went from the look in the photo in 1967 to this in 1972.

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhair2po3.png

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> ... In my own case I went from the look in the photo in 1967 to this in 1972.
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhair2po3.png
> 
> Cruiser


What's all this about guys having long bair? Next thing you know, boys will be wanting to wear earrings. It's not right I tell you, just not right! (winks) When I graduated from HS, my hair was in what we called a varsity cut. Four years later, after my college graduation and commissioning, the varsity cut was traded in for a "high and tight", which has been maintained in somewhat of a relaxed form, to this day. Cruiser, the reason you've lost your hair on the top today is probably because you wore out the hair follicles growing it that long back then! (just kidding?) By gawd, we need more stability in life!


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=359&display=6624&group=1

Is this what you mean?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhair2po3.png
> 
> Cruiser


Right on...wakatickawakaticka....

Cruiser, I too fall into the "Bangs? What bangs?" category. God only made so many perfect people. He gave the rest of them hair:icon_smile_big:.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I grew up in the South and this was the dominant look among white males at the time I graduated from high school in 1967. I happen to have some of my younger brother's yearbooks on hand and a quick check shows this still to have been the most common look in 1970; however, there was a distinct shift to much longer hair by looking at the 1972 yearbook. In my own case I went from the look in the photo in 1967 to this in 1972.
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=longhair2po3.png
> 
> Cruiser


I've noticed the same thing based on yearbook photos and team pictures from the mostly blue-collar HS that I attended in the DC area--the long hair on guys doesn't really start showing up till the early 70s. Mine was quite long from '70 to '75. In the latter year I joined the JV wrestling team and our coach made everyone get short haircuts for safety and hygiene reasons. I had the lengthy tresses shorn and never looked back, going on to become a supremely unskilled yet surprisingly well-groomed aspiring grappler.

BTW, based on that pic I rate your adolescent mulletude as a 7 on a scale of 1 to 10--nice job.:aportnoy:

https://www.mullet.com/


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

jjohnson12 said:


> I believe it's called a "fratshag"
> 
> You should be able to find a few examples on the Southern Proper website. https://www.southernproper.com/index.html


Mrs. Duck and I have our picture on their site. Funny.

I wear my hair in a "southern" way.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yep, frat-shag indeed.

I see it everywhere in my school, with croakies of course.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Sadly, this is probably the true "southern hairstyle."


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Another great website for that southern style:

https://www.mulletsgalore.com/


----------

